# Robin George Collingwood



## Bryan (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone on here read his Idea of History?

It's the main textbook for the philosphy of history class I started today. I've been trying to find out more about him, according to at least one website he was a Christian but by page 9 of the book he has eliminated God as the object of history instead making it humans. 

Worst he does it with only the justification that dieties cannot be learned about using the scientific method while only a few pages early defining history as a science only in the sense that "Science is finding things out: and in that sense history is a science" 

Going to be an interesting class, the professor was wonderful (as a professor) the first class so I figure he'll allow me to voice my objections even if he won't agree with them. 

Bryan
SDG


----------

